# My Aqua Design Journal



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Part 1.

First part of my creative document is the construction process and setting of the cabinet and aquarium. Part 2 will consist of the layout technique including substrate, rock placement and finally planting. The tank in this layout is 120x60x60cm. It will be entered in the ADA 2008 and I hope the AGA 2007.

First was the construction of the ADA style cabinet. I was inspired by the many i have seen on the web so set about building my own. I used 30mm construction grade plywood for this cabinet. All joins were glued and screwed.

First I constructed the base framework. Extra timber pieces were put under the top of the cabinet for extra strength. Although I believe it did not need it. This picture also does not show the extra piece placed on the top and bottom of the cabinet. It becomes double the thickness of what is seen here.









I then puttied and sanded the exterior.2 Holes were drilled with a 50mm bit in the rear of the cabinet for hosing etc and also power. The inside was also stained at this stage and 2 layers of undercoat were applied.









I then finished the cabinet of 2 coats of Colorbond Woodland Grey.









The next stage of the setup required the mounting of the light from the ceiling. This required entering the roof to attach the cables securely but it came together well. I was happy with the outcome of this particular part of the setup.









Finaly I placed the mat and the aquarium into position.










The next instalment of this journal will include the substrate setup along with rock placement. I will be using ADA substrate system including powersand special, aquasoil Amazonia and bright sand.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

did you enter the roof from behind or did you go for the missionary position?
haha just kidding, nice cabinet and a great start! could you please tell me the pantone number for the color if you have it?
edit i have another question how high is your stand, i want to make one just like it at my dads factory on thursday


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is one sleek stand you have there! Love the color of it. I may also be inspired to build one for an upcoming cube tank!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Felix and Jdinh04

Felix, i entered from behind of course, gangster style lol.

The stand is 900mm high, enough to allow a proIII filter and co2 bottle inside. The color is by Colorbond who bring these colors out on roofing iron mainly. It is an australian company but im sure they could send you the color id for a similar company.

The number is 231 and here is the link http://www.bluescopesteel.com.au/index.cfm?objectid=9B6CD719-0147-F63C-8711D0DB357747A3

Thanks for the positive comments guys

Brad


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Great stand how much did it cost you to build this stand. I may just need to go and make me one of these for myself I just cant justify $950. for the stand on the ADA 120H I am planning on getting in the near future.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi mate

You need to more than double that estimation for one here in Australia. I dont beleive there is a stand here yet which id kinda sad.

All up this stand cost me approx $250, as i did all the work myself.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice looking stand, I really like the color!


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks great, the room seems to be made just for the tank, long and straight to the tank.


----------



## bacarlile (Nov 6, 2005)

Will you be using all ADA ferts, eca, etc.?


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks guys

I plan to use ADA ferts, but in the begining i will have to wait some time for delivery. It takes a while to Australia unfortunately. If it is unavailable to me upon completion i will begin with seachem flourish and d.i.y or seachem npk and traces.

Brad


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Part 2.

For the next phase of my journal it is the hardscape. It has always been a favour of mine to do IWAGUMI using stem plants and dense foreground.

First i had my available stones placed on a mat so i could work easier. The main stone L and R was chosen for their structure and size . Sub and side stone were chosen accordingly.2 IWAGUMI groups were created for this layout. Japanese stone was also used in this layout.










I started with main stone left followed by main stone right. Sub and main stones were then placed. I spent much time trying to make sure the inclines and flow of the stones were correct so that it presents a whole balance and seems in place. Some foam was used to protect the glass and support the rock. I wanted to emphasise the rock coming from the earth and chose to structure the stone then place the soil around it.










For the substrate i am using ADA substrate system. Powersand special was laid first. I used approx 9L covering 2/3 of the floor area. It is a beautiful looking material for those who have not seen it. I did not want to overdo it with the special sand and risk massive algae due to excess nutrients.



















Finishing the substrate system, i used ADA aquasoil amazonia. It was sloped outward and back to create depth and help with emphasis of a natural feeling. I debated on using bright sand to create river chanels through a section. Looking at the layout with my partner i decided to leave out this part of the layout. More soil has been added since this photo and i created more depth and height at the back. I will update this photo on sunday.










Plants included in the next part of the layout are-

Didiplis diandra, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Glossostigma diandrum, Rotala sp.green, Rotala rotundifolia, Eleocharis acicularis, Echinodorus tennelus and Christmas moss.

Brad

..


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice journal ! Im gonna make one too ! :heh:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Good Idea with the Foam supports  I like the choice of rocks did you find those locally? or did you purchase them?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking Good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi guys

Thank you.

The rocks were sourced from a local bonsai nursery. The were identified to me by the owner as ' japanese stone'. To me it looks like japanese stone and it cut like stone and the weight is very heavy. He said some time ago he imported a large amount but it was a one of due to the cost involved.

The foam was necessary for me while i worked with the stone and to not damage the glass. It is deceiving in photographs, stones here are very large when you realise this is a 4x2x2 or 120cmx60cmx60cm aquarium.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Part 3.

The next stage of my journal of course is the planting. This took me around 4 hrs if I exclude the coffee breaks with Tim Tams. 
The plants used were Blyxa Japonica, Didiplis diandra, Eleocharis acicularis, Glossostigma diandrum, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Ludwigia arcuata, Marsilea drummondii and Marsilea hirsuta.

I started by planting the glosso, this was painstaking and took up the most amount of time. I spread it out approx 5cm apart covering the whole foreground. I am unsure if I am happy with this plant; if it does come together thick then I will replace it with normal glosso or may even simply add it and let it take over the diandrum. I added Marsilea species just in very small amounts. I think it will present a more natural look when grown in.










Next I planted the mid ground which included Eleocharis, Blyxa and HC. The Blyxa was used mainly to fill in the rear areas of the rockwork. I am hoping it will go UN noticed for the most part. The Eleocharis was planted at the base of the rocks in the front and mid areas .The idea with the hairgrass is to give the rocks a more natural appearance. I want them to appear as though they belong. I finally placed some HC in the front openings of the IWAGUMI. As this grows I am going to manipulate the growth so it moves down toward the front.










The final stage of planting was the background using Didiplis diandra, Ludwigia arcuata and Hemianthus micranthemoides. The idea is to blend the red from left and right into a green in the centre. If this becomes to off putting I will remove it and have 2 clean sections without a join. I am trying to create a valley type effect but I will have to adjust as I go. Stem by stem I planted the Didiplis and it sure took a while I had a ton (thanks Justin). The small amount of Lud was placed in the left and right corners. I'm hoping to form a couple of small patches just to throw the diff reds a little.

Anyway here is the tank in its first day of setup. The water of course will clear in a few days. I will be paying particular attention to W/C of 40% every 3 days for the first week or 2. No fertilisers are being added atm and I will begin to dose slowly after 2 weeks. I have added bacteria and with the ammonia content already I will plan to cycle the tank fairly quickly. Shrimp will be added once the NH4, No2 and No3 do their thing.

Pictures unfortunately are not showing a lot at this stage which is expected but I am planning to update every 2 or 3 weeks. Weekly would probably get a little boring for you guys.

I hope you are enjoying my Journal


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello again

Its been 3 weeks now and time for an update before i trim. I still have some small amounts of algea yet to clear up but the nutrient explosion has been hard to contain.

I replaced the diandrum with elatinoides as i did not like the look of the diandrum. It was simply to small in size under the halides and the color did not suit, i am much happier with the change. After only 2 weeks since planting i am happy with the growth.

I only recently added some more didiplis between the front rocks, this is why you will notice shorter growth at the front. The rear right hand side also has a large section of ludwigia arcuata, you may see perhaps 1 stem only as it was added later but when it comes up to height i hope it to make a dramatic effect.

The blank section hard left has rotala sp. and some limnophila sp. in the mid section. The rotala was originaly emersed so the growth has taken some time but is coming along strong now.

In front of the right IWAGUMI you will notice a large patch of Hemianthus callitrichoides coming from between the 2 front rocks (pic2). This has been my favourite part of the tank. It's growth has been incredible. In previous conditions i had the usual small and under developed growth that has been commonly seen. It has been very rewarding to finally have it reach it's proper potential in the high light conditions and with proper fertilizing.

The last thing i have found to be interesting is the amazing snails(pic3) which i would like to think came from the powersand. While this may be a fairytale they amaze me none the less.

It is very much a work in progress, i am getting closer to what i picture. The trimming will produce thicker regrowth of the didiplis and allow me to shape it correctly. The plants have been left to growout until now while the tank settled. Aside from some algea to clear up i am happy with the 3-4 week stage.

Flora and fauna are as follows

Flora

Limnophila Aromatica, Didiplis diandra, Ludwigia arcuata, Ludwigia repens, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Micranthemum Umbrosum, Glossostigma elatinoides, Eleocharis acicularis, Marsilea hirsuata, Ranunculus inudatus, Rotala rotundifolia, Hygrophyla polysperma, Vesicularia ferriei (weeping moss) and Nesea pendicillata.

Fauna

Ottocinclus x 10, Caridina sp. x 40?

Full tank shot









HC









Snail sp?


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

you might want to adjust the color balances on thoose photos so the plants are green?
but other than that looking nice


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Felix

My photoshop and photography skills are very fresh so still a ways to go.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

looking good
good plants and rocks


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

it looks gud,but i think you must prune the baby tears in the center of the tank.Ny creating more open space,you will create more depth for your tank.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Some color adjustment for Felix

Critique welcome


----------



## Carlos (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't figure out the product you used to paint your cabinet. Could you please explain


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Carlos

I used a roll on oil based enamel. I dont think i even used 2 litres. I used to coats of white undercoat then 2 coats of the enamel and whoala.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

The tank is looking really good. I can see that you are having the aqua soil yellow water sindrom Do you have any carbon in the filter yet? it really helps, That is why Amano uses the carbon in his filters plus if you dose bacteria in the tank preferably Green Bacter it helps clear up the water also.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

I recently added purigen to the filtration. The yellow hue, while still there has cleared alot from what it began as. This alone was a welcome releif. The tanks is coming into only it's 4th week since setup so i am practising being patient although as i am sure you know it is testing.

I have plenty of carbon i could add also but was hoping to see clearer days with more W/C which have been reduced to 50% weekly now.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

The background looks good, but foreground glosso has to become slightly more compact...


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

*Update*

I just thought i would share the progress of my tank.

I hope you enjoy these pics, most impressive for me is the thick glosso.

FULL TANK SHOT










MY FAVOURITE SECTION OF THE TANK










GLOSSOSTIGMA


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Absolutely stunning Brad!  

I really like how glosso have nicely covered your lawn. Any progress and pics on your HC patch?


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I really like how the glosso looks in your tank. I could never get it to stay that low. How often are you trimming your foreground?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice looking tank. The glosso and rocks look great! Some of the plants in the back could use some fine trimming, but all-in-all, it's progressing quite nicely.


----------



## Tsubasa (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Brad,
I really like your tank especially its atmosphere. Congratulations!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great tank. well done


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

gorgeus! The scape looks really deep!  Great job!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks all for the kind replies.

The glosso until now has gone unmaintained. It has grown in this way without trimming but has really reached its max imo. Now the trimming etc will begin along with weekly pruning. It is looking great but still has a little to go. 

It has been a very good learning tool for me in regard to trimming and plant selection.

Brad


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice!!! I'm trying to figure out what the plant is on the far right, what is that?


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Nevermore

Im assuming you mean the one in the pic below? It is Nesaea pedicellata.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Reminds me on last year IAPLC winner tank (Autumnal colours) especially rock arrangement. But it's still very nice tank.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks! That was the one. It's very nice.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice work, I've followed your tank from start to finish and you've really pulled of something outstanding.

Cheers,
Cloudy


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

looks good, i like the touch of red...what is it housing as in fish?


----------



## deMastro (Mar 21, 2008)

Freaking awesome!!!


----------

